# Euthanasia and donating your horses body



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Never heard of doing that, but I would definitely consider it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

We had 2 mares die in a hard freeze a couple years ago, and the ground was to frozen to dig with a backhoe. I called the local feline rescue to donate the mares.

The first question they asked me was whether they had been euthanized or had died by other means. They would not take them if they had been chemically euthanized.

Both had died of more or less natural causes so they were more than happy to come and get them.

Jim


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

For my horse, if he had a rare disease that took him, if it could help others, I'd donate his body for research. I would definitely not consider using his remains as meat, to me that's almost disrespectful, but of course that's personal opinion. Also I'd prefer chemical euthanasia over a gunshot. To me my animals are my family and I give them the same respect when they're dying/die. But definitely donating for the greater good on research would be a nice thing to do.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

When my horse went down at a vet hospital and it was decided he was not going to be getting back up, we opted to use a captive bolt gun and then (after a necropsy) he was donated to a big cat rescue. I find it to be the most ideal and respectful way of dealing with remains. To me, the body is but a vessel and to use it to continue life for others, be it through burial to increase organic matter and soil development, or to feed other lives (human or animal, if that is culturally appropriate) I am all for it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

karliejaye said:


> I find it to be the most ideal and respectful way of dealing with remains. To me, the body is but a vessel and to use it to continue life for others, be it through burial to increase organic matter and soil development, or to feed other lives (human or animal, if that is culturally appropriate) I am all for it.


I feel the same way.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It used to be considered a badge of honour for horse to be donated to the kennels for the hounds. If there was a zoo or big cat option close I would certainly consider it. I see no sense in wasting perfectly good meat if it can be used.

Each person will have their own views on this highly personal issue, and all should be respected


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Man, I never thought about feeding those old mares to the bird dogs.....

Jim


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Each person will have their own views on this highly personal issue, and all should be respected


YES! Just because I find peace in the remains being utilized doesn't mean I think everyone needs to go that route! The death of a horse is truly traumatic, and whatever one needs to do to grieve, I am all for. We are all trying to do right by our animals, and we get to make those calls. No one should ever belittle you for taking a different route than they would have.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think if I were to donate my horse to feed other animals, I would want to be present when it was put down. Not to sound like a non-trusting soul...but I am a non-trusting soul.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel like it's an individual choice as well. I just hadn't thought of it before and wondered what others thought as well. I guess I was wondering if I was being morbid in thinking that was a good solution. 
It's hard to bury something that another beautiful but hungry animal could use, but on the other hand we're talking about an animal that was full of personality that we knew well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dustbunny said:


> I think if I were to donate my horse to feed other animals, I would want to be present when it was put down. Not to sound like a non-trusting soul...but I am a non-trusting soul.


Me too, I wouldn't just send my horse off. It would still have to be put down as painlessly as possible


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Me too, I wouldn't just send my horse off. It would still have to be put down as painlessly as possible


A well placed gun shot is as quick and painless as it goes, but a horrible experience for the person involved. The thought of it is hard, but I will seriously consider the option for Fergie if and when that decision has to be made, she fights sedatives so strongly, that is a trauma I'd like to avoid if I can.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Werecat said:


> For my horse, if he had a rare disease that took him, if it could help others, I'd donate his body for research. I would definitely not consider using his remains as meat, to me that's almost disrespectful, but of course that's personal opinion. Also I'd prefer chemical euthanasia over a gunshot. To me my animals are my family and I give them the same respect when they're dying/die. But definitely donating for the greater good on research would be a nice thing to do.


 I saw a report on tv where horses legs where donated to farrier schools to help them learn.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wasn't aware that a big cat sanctuary would take an already dead animal. Usually they want the animal delivered live, and they'll dispatch it there to make sure the meat is fresh and processed properly.

If the body isn't drained of blood right away, the meat spoils very quickly. I know wild animals eat carrion and vultures/buzzards are designed to eat rotted meat, but I'd be very wary of feeding it to any captive or domestic animal on purpose.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

SpeedRacer, I thought the same thing, but this vet hospital had a good relationship with the wildlife sanctuary, so perhaps they knew the protocol and had a relationship? I can't say I was in the state of mind to ask any more questions that day, but looking back, I am curious on that myself.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> Man, I never thought about feeding those old mares to the bird dogs.....
> 
> Jim


All,the horses I have been around when they have died or put down went to the Hunt Kennels to feed hounds. Majority of these were shot with a humane killer. 

To me the body is just a vessel and once dead, buried they feed the worms, rather they fed hounds! 

More than once I would collect flesh from the kennels to feed the Foxhound pups we were walking and our other dogs, never bothered me if it came from one of my horses or someone else's. Might be cow, sheep or horse, dogs never complained.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People are far too divorced from actual food sources nowadays. If they weren't, they'd stop thinking of animals as four-legged children who need to be 'saved' from being turned into food.

I'm thinking specifically of that crazy woman and her friends who want to 'rescue' a cow from the farmer who bought her to raise her for meat. The woman said she and the cow 'bonded', and now she's harassing the farmer and expects him to sell her the cow so she's not 'horrifically slaughtered'. She actually had the audacity to tell him to BUY organic meat at Whole Foods. What a lunatic.

If you don't want to use your animals to feed hounds/big cats/people, that's your business. It's _not_ your business to decide that others can't do it, as long as it's legal.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

LoriF said:


> So, I was having a conversation with a couple of people the other day and it turned to the topic of when you have to put a large animal down and what to do with the body. One person suggested non chemical euthanasia and donating the meat to a wild animal sanctuary, for instance, large cats. Or perhaps to science.
> I don't think it's a totally bad idea. What do others think about this?


I've always said I wish there was a service that would come and pick up your horse, or kill them at home, and use them to feed animals in zoos, sanctuaries or shelters. This would give people FREE ways to euthanize a horse instead of dumping it at auction!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> I've always said I wish there was a service that would come and pick up your horse, or kill them at home, and use them to feed animals in zoos, sanctuaries or shelters. This would give people FREE ways to euthanize a horse instead of dumping it at auction!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a very good point, better a swift end and using the body than the stress of an auction and a long journey for the same end.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

We had a recently purchased mare spazz in our trailer and we made the decision with the trainer and vet to put her down, but also that she would be given to the big cat sanctuary near by. I remember they said something about her having to be kept for ~24 hours at the sanctuary to get the bit of sedative out of her system, but I didn't even realize they don't dispatch them with chemicals... I had mildly wondered about it without voicing it, but didn't get past that point, as even though we weren't attached to her yet, it was rather traumatic to see what she had done to herself.  

Interesting to know now. 

I would like to think that with our current three we could also do the same, but honestly, I don't know...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I bury mine (worms need to eat too!) but not everyone has enough land to do that or may have laws that forbid them to do it so I certainly have no problem if someone chooses to donate the body for science or to feed other animals.

I'm with Dustbunny though, I'd have to see them put my horse down. I'd be too afraid they would feed it to their big cats live.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Speed Racer said:


> People are far too divorced from actual food sources nowadays. If they weren't, they'd stop thinking of animals as four-legged children who need to be 'saved' from being turned into food.
> 
> I'm thinking specifically of that crazy woman and her friends who want to 'rescue' a cow from the farmer who bought her to raise her for meat. The woman said she and the cow 'bonded', and now she's harassing the farmer and expects him to sell her the cow so she's not 'horrifically slaughtered'. She actually had the audacity to tell him to BUY organic meat at Whole Foods. What a lunatic.
> 
> If you don't want to use your animals to feed hounds/big cats/people, that's your business. It's _not_ your business to decide that others can't do it, as long as it's legal.



We're not talking about a cow that we met over a fence who was raised for food in the first place. I can see how someone would have a hard time sending their horses body off to be eaten. This is a type of animal that a lot of people build a partnership with sometimes over a long period of time.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> I've always said I wish there was a service that would come and pick up your horse, or kill them at home, and use them to feed animals in zoos, sanctuaries or shelters. This would give people FREE ways to euthanize a horse instead of dumping it at auction!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only problem with that idea is people usually don't do things for free. They would charge you to put the animal down and haul it off and then charge the zoo or sanctuary for the meat.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not care what happens to the body, what I *do* care about is how that animal lived and died.

I tried to donate my body to training cadaver dogs but in the UK they don't use bits of human but bits of pork.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LoriF said:


> We're not talking about a cow that we met over a fence who was raised for food in the first place. I can see how someone would have a hard time sending their horses body off to be eaten. This is a type of animal that a lot of people build a partnership with sometimes over a long period of time.


And that opinion is fine, but you don't get to decide for everyone that's it's the only right answer. 

There are plenty of meat animals who can and do build partnerships with humans and still get eaten. Horses are not unique in the ability to form bonds with people.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

LoriF said:


> The only problem with that idea is people usually don't do things for free. They would charge you to put the animal down and haul it off and then charge the zoo or sanctuary for the meat.


... Unless the zoo/sanctuary picks your horse up themselves (within a reasonable distance)! You figure a horses price per pound has got to be equal to a decent sized one trip, especially if they picked up more then 1 at a times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Years ago when I had to put my mare down because of non-stop, uncontrollable seizures I asked the vet if she (or her head) could be sent down to the State University vet school for an necropsy. I wanted to know what had brought the seizures on as he had no idea. He discouraged me and stated that even a simple necropsy on the head would cost me $3000. Seems a shame that my misfortune couldn't be used to teach students just because I couldn't afford it.

We have an unusual business locally here. It is a Pet Cemetery and although they don't have plots for horses, they will cremate them (and give you some of the ashes) for a fee of $250. Of course, first you have to get the body to them.

Virtually everyone I know ends up burying them 6 feet deep on farmland or calling the dead stock hauler. The hauler I used was extremely nice and understanding when he picked up my other mare that I had to put down several years later.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Speed Racer said:


> And that opinion is fine, but you don't get to decide for everyone that's it's the only right answer.
> 
> There are plenty of meat animals who can and do build partnerships with humans and still get eaten. Horses are not unique in the ability to form bonds with people.


This is a different thread, no one is arguing here. Just talking about what they FEEL comfortable with on what to do with the body of an already deceased horse.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Years ago when I had to put my mare down because of non-stop, uncontrollable seizures I asked the vet if she (or her head) could be sent down to the State University vet school for an necropsy. I wanted to know what had brought the seizures on as he had no idea. He discouraged me and stated that even a simple necropsy on the head would cost me $3000. Seems a shame that my misfortune couldn't be used to teach students just because I couldn't afford it.
> 
> We have an unusual business locally here. It is a Pet Cemetery and although they don't have plots for horses, they will cremate them (and give you some of the ashes) for a fee of $250. Of course, first you have to get the body to them.
> 
> Virtually everyone I know ends up burying them 6 feet deep on farmland or calling the dead stock hauler. The hauler I used was extremely nice and understanding when he picked up my other mare that I had to put down several years later.


I had a cat once that had a disorder called PK Deficiency if I'm remembering correctly. At the time this disorder was only seen in Basenji dogs. She had to have her spleen removed and the University of PA was more than happy to do it for free because they had an interest in it. I did pay for the spaying which was done at the same time.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

This is something I think about often.

I have two 21y/o lease horses on an agistment property. Whilst I obviously hope they don't die in my care, I have considered what I would do. I couldn't bury them where they are. I have a friend with a block of land, but how would I get the body there to bury it?

Whilst I think a part of me feels bad about 'desecrating' the dead body of a loved one, it makes more sense to ask a dogger, zoo or whoever else to take the body and use it as they want rather than the alternative which could ultimately be let it rot in open air.

When I was doing an equine industry course, a couple of other students and I were curious as to why there was a freezer in the stables. Opened the lid and we were met with dozens of horse legs. Some were appalled, others like me were fascinated. They were from a nearby slaughterhouse and were used for farrier and vet students; seems like as good a use for them as any.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have taken front legs to Pony Club unmounted rallies to show the children the finer details of the stresses and strains taken by them.

There was no forcing the children to participate but there were plenty of takers.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've donated parts to vet demonstrations and to nearby colleges. Of both horses and cows/calves.

I remember being in gross anatomy, a cadaver class, and being honored and humbled that people donated themselves so we could learn. 

It is hard and sad to lose a good horse or cow, for me. It doesn't make me less sad to bury the animal. It does help me to honor the animal by letting it continue to contribute to others.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> People are far too divorced from actual food sources nowadays. If they weren't, they'd stop thinking of animals as four-legged children who need to be 'saved' from being turned into food.
> 
> I'm thinking specifically of that crazy woman and her friends who want to 'rescue' a cow from the farmer who bought her to raise her for meat. The woman said she and the cow 'bonded', and now she's harassing the farmer and expects him to sell her the cow so she's not 'horrifically slaughtered'. She actually had the audacity to tell him to BUY organic meat at Whole Foods. What a lunatic.
> 
> If you don't want to use your animals to feed hounds/big cats/people, that's your business. It's _not_ your business to decide that others can't do it, as long as it's legal.


 I am such an *** I'd slaughter the cow in front of her!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LoriF said:


> This is a different thread, no one is arguing here. Just talking about what they FEEL comfortable with on what to do with the body of an already deceased horse.


 _You're_ the one who brought up that people feel differently about horses because they share bonds. I merely pointed out that other animals can and do form them with humans as well. Completely on topic, and absolutely comparable. 

I'm not going to bury my next horse, nor will I use chemicals to have him put down. He'll be shot, and the body will be collected by an abbatoir. I can't in good conscience continue to bury chemically euthed animals, as my farmette is small (5 acres) and the chemicals leach back into the soil and water supply for everyone around me. We have to be good stewards for _everyone_, including our fellow humans.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> _You're_ the one who brought up that people feel differently about horses because they share bonds. I merely pointed out that other animals can and do form them with humans as well. Completely on topic, and absolutely comparable.


I agree. Not nearly enough people know where their food comes from. I have been very up front with my 4yo daughter about what happens on our farm. Bird dogs die, horses die, sheep, pigs, and cattle die so that we can eat. She has no illusions about the process. 

When her bottle calf died, she went with me to donate it to the feline center and we discussed that everything needs to eat. If you don't think that little girl and a calf she bottle fed 3 times a day had a bond, you are mistaken. But, she understands. We dump dead lambs in a corner of the property and she knows that they are eaten by birds and coyotes and whatever else. 

If you don't want your pet consumed after it dies thats fine, but make no mistake, it is YOUR attachment to that animal that is the issue, cause that horse won't make any bones about what happens to you when you are gone.

Jim


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We used to have a big cat facility nearby that came to get "downers"... But the little town made them shut down. Now, even though I seemingly live in " the horse capital of the world" , even my vet knows of nobody who will come pick up a corpse....

I wanted to start a pick up business, but I have no place to "compost" the carcasses, and I mentioned it to my vet, and he felt like I would have so much business that I would not even sleep.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I would absolutely consider donating a horse to big carnivore rescue, research, or a zoo after death. They're so big and it's just so much waste, and unlike a dog or a cat, burying them can really be an enormous task. If someone else can learn from it or benefit from it, or an animal can be fed, so much the better. 

I'm definitely in the camp that after death, it's just an empty vessel. But I totally understand those people who say they wouldn't want to do it, just like some families can donate their loved ones' bodies to science or organ donation after death in humans, and some can't stand the thought of the "whole" person not being buried. 

I think my biggest issue would be if someone wanted to take the horse before death- If I couldn't be there for them in their final moments, that would be a dealbreaker.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Mulefeather said:


> I would absolutely consider donating a horse to big carnivore rescue, research, or a zoo after death. They're so big and it's just so much waste, and unlike a dog or a cat, burying them can really be an enormous task. If someone else can learn from it or benefit from it, or an animal can be fed, so much the better.
> 
> I'm definitely in the camp that after death, it's just an empty vessel. But I totally understand those people who say they wouldn't want to do it, just like some families can donate their loved ones' bodies to science or organ donation after death in humans, and some can't stand the thought of the "whole" person not being buried.
> 
> I think my biggest issue would be if someone wanted to take the horse before death- If I couldn't be there for them in their final moments, that would be a dealbreaker.


All so true- it's funny- I plan to donate anything they want from me when I die. Then science can have at the leftovers lol. 
And as heartbreaking as it is to think of that for our daughter as well if she were to die before me so that I had to make that decision, I would do that for her as well. 
I think the process for humans to do that is different than how you mention not necessarily being able to have a proper goodbye for a beloved pet.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

GracielaGata said:


> All so true- it's funny- I plan to donate anything they want from me when I die. Then science can have at the leftovers lol.
> And as heartbreaking as it is to think of that for our daughter as well if she were to die before me so that I had to make that decision, I would do that for her as well.
> I think the process for humans to do that is different than how you mention not necessarily being able to have a proper goodbye for a beloved pet.


I think for me the goodbyes come earlier - it's more about being there for them in that moment of passage, as it were. It's hard to explain. Maybe it's about my own need to know that their death was humane and quick. Death is inevitable, but suffering is something we have the power to prevent.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> I am such an *** I'd slaughter the cow in front of her!


That is being an *** but a funny one. Got a giggle out of me.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Mulefeather said:


> I think for me the goodbyes come earlier - it's more about being there for them in that moment of passage, as it were. It's hard to explain. Maybe it's about my own need to know that their death was humane and quick. Death is inevitable, but suffering is something we have the power to prevent.



Yeah, I agree. I think I had a typo in my post you replied too, lol. But I think you got the idea. I hope I will be able to donate their bodies for good use rather than let them rot in the ground...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

GracielaGata said:


> We had a recently purchased mare spazz in our trailer and we made the decision with the trainer and vet to put her down, but also that she would be given to the big cat sanctuary near by. I remember they said something about her having to be kept for ~24 hours at the sanctuary to get the bit of sedative out of her system, but I didn't even realize they don't dispatch them with chemicals... I had mildly wondered about it without voicing it, but didn't get past that point, as even though we weren't attached to her yet, it was rather traumatic to see what she had done to herself.
> 
> Interesting to know now.
> 
> I would like to think that with our current three we could also do the same, but honestly, I don't know...


I don't think spending your last 24 hrs in a strange place, alone & smelling big cats all night is a very nice send off. I know if my horse was in that position I'd have a really bad night too.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

natisha said:


> I don't think spending your last 24 hrs in a strange place, alone & smelling big cats all night is a very nice send off. I know if my horse was in that position I'd have a really bad night too.


Very accurate, now that you mention it- if that is how it went. (One can likely safely assume you are fairly accurate in your description.)

I will admit I was VERY overwhelmed at the moment. We had only lived here a few months, my daughter had just started at her new school... I get a call from the trainer that the mare went nuts in the trailer, and tore the steel divider apart, ripping up her leg in the process. 
I wanted something to come of the death of a horse that I couldn't prevent. It was easy to not even realize that possibly more gruesome part because of the circumstances.
I know if we ever donated our current, beloved horses, I would most certainly research how they do it, and react and plan accordingly, if I still donated a body.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've considered the big cat / wolf sanctuary route myself, but only if the horse was able to be put down on my property or at least not where they could see or smell the predators. But honestly if I went this route it would depend on the horse. 
There are some horses I would cremate, others that I might donate, and then there are a few that I honestly wouldn't feel too bad about letting them be food. 

Of course that's a moot point considering I don't own any of these particular horses. ;-)

I know of one lady that donated a gelding for vet students to learn about some type of rare cancer (can't remember what kind of cancer.) And after they were done they cremated his remains and gave them back to her as a thank you for letting them study her horse, it was a very touching moment.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> I am such an *** I'd slaughter the cow in front of her!


This made me laugh.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> . But honestly if I went this route it would depend on the horse.
> There are some horses I would cremate, others that I might donate, and then there are a few that I honestly wouldn't feel too bad about letting them be food.


We have a plot on our farm where we have buried some horses that had earned a "place" one is a 2 time world CH Appy, another carried my wife to some national level barrel racing competitions at breed level, and a couple of others were just good stock.

I have one right now who on at least 2 occasions has shucked me, and proceeded to calmly walk home about 6ft in front of me over a mile......... I would likely blind fold him and push him in to the lion's pen......

Jim


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Jimmy, the little mare I had years ago, I wouldn't have even bothered with the blindfold


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I think it depends on the horse for me. 

With Ty I probably could have donated his body. The only meds he had in his system when he died were his joint meds which I doubt were harmful. But with him I chose to have him buried because I take comfort in his grave. 

I have a chair beside his grave and when I'm having a bad day I go sit beside his grave and talk to him like I did when he was alive. That horse got me through some really bad times and I wanted him close. 

With Misty. I think I could have her donated. She fights sedatives like GH's mare and the vet stresses her out. She gets very panicked at the sight of his truck. So I will have her shot instead of her fighting the drugs. I dont think I could watch her be shot. But so long as she was shot where she felt safe, I wouldn't mind her going to the cats. 

But I would never send a horse I knew to be shot at the place. I understand needing them to detox from drugs, but to me, the stress and fear of putting them in a strange place with predators is the issue. Now perhaps if they had someplace off sight to hold them. An employees ranch I could do that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

jimmyp said:


> We had 2 mares die in a hard freeze a couple years ago, and the ground was to frozen to dig with a backhoe. I called the local feline rescue to donate the mares.
> 
> The first question they asked me was whether they had been euthanized or had died by other means. They would not take them if they had been chemically euthanized.
> 
> ...


Just wondering how 2 horse die in a hard freeze? At the same time. There are some pretty frigid areas that animals survive.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Just wondering how 2 horse die in a hard freeze? At the same time. There are some pretty frigid areas that animals survive.


My guess is that it was just chance there was a freeze and that part was mentioned more because it is extremely hard to dig a hole when the ground is frozen.  Maybe both horses were well aged?


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> Just wondering how 2 horse die in a hard freeze? At the same time. There are some pretty frigid areas that animals survive.[/QUOTE
> 
> The freeze didn't kill them, they were both well aged. Not sure if you know this, but when the freeze line is 36" you can't dig a hole........


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> churumbeque said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how 2 horse die in a hard freeze? At the same time. There are some pretty frigid areas that animals survive.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> I would likely blind fold him and push him in to the lion's pen......
> 
> Jim


I had a mare like that six or seven years ago..... not sure I would bother with the blindfold!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

jimmyp said:


> churumbeque said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how 2 horse die in a hard freeze? At the same time. There are some pretty frigid areas that animals survive.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> jimmyp said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they both dies because it was cold. Jus thought it was unlikely. But even in a hard freeze with proper equipment they did holes. seen it in grave yards many times.
> ...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> jimmyp said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they both dies because it was cold. Jus thought it was unlikely. But even in a hard freeze with proper equipment they did holes. seen it in grave yards many times.
> ...


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> churumbeque said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone has access to the kit needed to dig a big enough hole for a horse when the ground is that frozen. We had to bury my old mare in a snow bank until the ground gave enough the we could bury her properly.
> ...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A woman I know thought she would have to have her donkey euthanised and as she was having groundwork done on an extension to the house, had the driver dig a hole in the orchard. 

Donkey lived, orchard became very overgrown so she asked a contractor to top it. Poor driver drove straight into the open grave!


----------

